# WILD GAME LOVERS



## osage2orange (Jan 6, 2001)

To all you wild game lovers. If you get the chance you should bless your taste buds by making a trip to Dixie Dave's Diner in Birch Run,MI. The guy can flat out cook wether you order wild game or not the food is great. My hunting buddies and I go there a couple times a month. Try it you'll like it.

Good Eating
Osage2Orange


----------



## Salmonsmoker (Jul 17, 2000)

Osage2orange,

Thanks for the tip. Maybe we need to start a list of places where one can get a good game dinner and other resources for wild game cooking.

By the way, where is Birch Run? 

ss


----------



## osage2orange (Jan 6, 2001)

Salmonsmoker,

It's about 20 miles north of Flint just off I-75. Get off on the Birch Run exit turn right down to the first light and it's right there on the corner. I don't know if you get the Mike Avery outdoor show but Dixie Dave Minor does a weekly wild game recipe on there. Dave Minor is a Certified Chef and a darn good one at that. If you make it up there let me know how you like it.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Exit 136


----------



## Salmonsmoker (Jul 17, 2000)

Making current


----------

